# mites on my tanks and rack



## stuckonfrogs (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey I hope someone can help me out. I have three black metal racks. The new one is in the middle of the other two. I can home tonight and I noticed that the middle rack and all of its tanks were crawling with mites. Its only the middle stand and tanks. The other two racks are about a foot away from that stand. Can I spray mite spray around the frogs? Could I spray a rag and wipe the stand down? Help... I have not told my wife yet.. I'm too scared to 

Help......


----------



## stuckonfrogs (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: mites ON (not in) my tanks and rack*

Im really not sure what to do. They are all over all of the tanks. Has this happened to anyone else?

No FF cultures on this rack, I am keeping 2wk crickets on the top shelf though.

signed 
kindagrossedout in Monroe


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: mites ON (not in) my tanks and rack*

you should be fine spraying or wiping the racks and exterior of the tanks. I had a similar situation and simply placing mite paper under the tank for a few weeks cleared the problem.


----------



## stuckonfrogs (Oct 27, 2006)

Lee,
Thank you. I started wiping down tanks and racks last night with mite spray. I sprayed the floor around the rack to hopefully contain them, or at least slow them down. I found a very heavy concentration in the cricket tank that is (WAS) on the rack. I'm guessing that they eat what they could up there and then started searching out for food. They have now made it into some of the frog tanks. I assume that they will be fine in there?? I would guess that the thumbnails will eat them?? Do you think it would be safe (or needed) to wipe down the inside of the tanks?

Jeff


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

sounds like you've figured out the problem. I wouldn't bother anything inside the tanks, the frogs will do the rest.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Are they inside the tank? Maybe try these. I think they would make great frog food too all along taking care of the mites. I have nevered tried them, but I think it is worth a shot.

Green Lacewing (Chrysoperla rufilabris) feed on a large number of soft bodied pests, mites and insect eggs. 
Lacewing Eggs - Free Shipping









or these

Predatory mites prey only on pest mites. The body of the predatory mite is orange/red colored, pear shaped... 
Predatory Mites - Free Shipping


----------



## stuckonfrogs (Oct 27, 2006)

reminds me of a book I read to my kids at bedtime...

The last verse is

"There was an old lady who swallowed a cow.
I don't know how she swallowed a cow!
She swallowed the cow to catch the goat... She swallowed the goat to catch the dog...
She swallowed the dog to catch the cat...
She swallowed the cat to catch the bird ...
She swallowed the bird to catch the spider
That wriggled and jiggled and wiggled inside her.
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly.
But I dunno why she swallowed that fly
Perhaps she'll die.

There was an old lady who swallowed a horse -
She's dead, of course."

I can hear my wife now...
"So you paid money for bugs to eat the bugs that we already have?..."

I really like the lacewing idea though...


----------



## andyoconnor83 (Oct 6, 2008)

jeff, I have read that poem before, and that's exactly what i was reminded of. I would suspect that the mites will be taken care of in time by the frogs, and wiping down and spraying the carpet should prevent further spread.. That paper stuff works great too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I have seen mites crawling on frogs before. My guess is it does more harm (stress) than good (food).


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

hey , just get that propane torch you have and roast um !!


----------



## stuckonfrogs (Oct 27, 2006)

Denfrogs....
wanna trade racks for awhile? 

The mite spray wipe-down seems to be doing the trick. There were less mites on the racks late this afternoon.


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

UMM no thanks , im good 
im not a big fan of the creepy crawlies


----------

